# What should be prepared when you travel with a dog



## Oldreid (Aug 16, 2019)

Next week, I will take Sedi to my hometown, Ottawa for about 1 week.

I just a little worried about Sedi will not get used to a plane and my hometown and new to my family in Ottawa.

Do you have good suggestions?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have never flown with a dog so no advice, sorry. I do travel by car with my dogs a good bit. I think Sedi will probably be fine when you get there. Usually if the people he is used to are there a dog will happily settle in to the new place. If it is possible to take a familiar bed or blanket it may help him know where to settle and take the food he is used to eating. I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am curious, if you are just going for a week - are you flying her in a small plane with you or will she be flying cargo? If it's cargo, I'd be very hesitant about that unless it is significantly cooler weather and it's a direct flight with an airline that you have researched very thoroughly. I think it's a lot to put a dog through for a one week trip if she could be boarded with someone you trust. 

Otherwise, I'd make sure that you have a bag with all the necessities to clean up an accident or vomit (plastic bags, baby wipes, paper towels etc.) and a copy of all her vet records showing vaccines are up to date etc. Some dogs don't do well with a change of food (upsets their stomach) so you might ask someone to purchase your brand in advance for you.

Other than that, just remember you're asking her to do some things she's never done before, you might want to discuss a mild sedative to help her relax with your vet and see if that's a possibility. Whatever you do, enjoy your trip!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Just putting this out there i had considered doing that with my dog but i researched airlines and i just kept hearing horror stories, there are very limited airlines that actually treat the dogs right when traveling in cargo. Maybe I'm wrong and reading into things more then i should but that's my opinion. 

That's why now if we are not driving, my mom comes and "lives" at my house while we are gone taking care of Rosie, the house and being there 24/7 so she has someone there, plus she absolutely adores my mom, so its a win win.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Oldreid (Aug 16, 2019)

What do you want to say?


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

My friend that gave me a Golden Puppy was going to fly her to me..until a Pilot friend of his told him about Cargo for pets..He decided to drive her here (2000 miles one way!) Now that's a friend!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, i would never fly my dog in cargo, and especially not for one week. If you can't drive (don't know where you are travelling from), I would find someone to take care of your dog for the week. Plus, many airlines won't fly dogs in cargo in the summer - it gets way too hot. It's noisy, dark, scary. I wouldn't put my dog through it. 

Dogs do great on road trips if you can drive, and she would be absolutely fine staying at your family's with you. As long as you are there, she'll be fine.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've never flown a dog either so probably not much help with suggestions on the process. Guess it's just me but I too have heard too many horror stories and basically... if people can't stay in cargo, not putting my dog down their either. While I love to have my pups with me, I would prefer the dog stay safely at the vet (if no sitter available) than in the belly of a plane. But good luck with your trip! Put ice in the crate so they will have some liquid, it will melt fast!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oldreid said:


> Next week, I will take Sedi to my hometown, Ottawa for about 1 week.
> 
> I just a little worried about Sedi will not get used to a plane and my hometown and new to my family in Ottawa.
> 
> Do you have good suggestions?


In a previous post you mention Sedi is your "service dog". Will he be flying as cargo or in the cabin with you??


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Just to add a different perspective, we can't leave without flying or taking a ferry and ferry is not always a possibility. I know many people that have flown with their dogs on Alaska airlines the less than 2 hour flight to Anchorage or Seattle and have has great experiences. I think a lot depends on your dogs personality. We have taken Maggie to the airport many times to prepare for if we have to. Have taken a crate with us and had her crated up near all the commotion for 15 to 20 minute just to practice. We have also had the luxury of taking her up into small planes with engines running and she is pretty bombproof. We have exposed her to these things from a very early age and always watching to see how she responds and going from there. She is also not an anxious dog in a crate and I think that matters as well.
That being said, I will still be the nervous mama on any flight we take!  

Jules


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

JulesAK said:


> Just to add a different perspective, we can't leave without flying or taking a ferry and ferry is not always a possibility. I know many people that have flown with their dogs on Alaska airlines the less than 2 hour flight to Anchorage or Seattle and have has great experiences. I think a lot depends on your dogs personality. We have taken Maggie to the airport many times to prepare for if we have to. Have taken a crate with us and had her crated up near all the commotion for 15 to 20 minute just to practice. We have also had the luxury of taking her up into small planes with engines running and she is pretty bombproof. We have exposed her to these things from a very early age and always watching to see how she responds and going from there. She is also not an anxious dog in a crate and I think that matters as well.
> That being said, I will still be the nervous mama on any flight we take!
> 
> Jules



When we were looking at flying Beanz out here..I looked at Airline's pet ratings..Alaska Airlines was top notch! Best of luck !!!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

With all the service animals they allow these days, mini horses, etc. that you could just tell them you need “emotional support” or something so Sedi could be with you on the plane. Seems like worrying about having Sadi in cargo could technically cause you emotional harm...


----------



## Oldreid (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes, I can bring him with me on plane.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If your dog is a trained, certified service dog, he likely would have undergone training on planes as part of his service dog training. But in any event, it should be just like going on a bus or a subway with him, just a bit of a smaller space. He should just come on with you and lie down at your feet.


----------

